# Missed a dorm meeting/Freshman vs. Sophomore year



## tvgirl48 (Jan 24, 2009)

In college, I mean. My mandatory floor meeting is going on right now and I am obviously not there. I had no idea about this meeting until I went to the bathroom, and while washing my hands looked at the flyer about welcome week activites. Now, normally all these welcome week flyers are about freshman activities so I disregarded them. But tonight I looked at the last thing on the list which was a mandatory floor meeting on Sunday at 8:00. It was about 8:15 when I read that. 

So, humiliated and pissed at myself, I hid in the bathroom for a while deciding what to do. (The bathroom door is right across from the lounge door where the meeting was and you can see into the lounge through a window on the door.) I didn't want to go in late and have EVERYONE stare at me but I hate hate hate missing mandatory things where I might miss important information and miss other events and it's a whole domino effect of missing things. So I decided it's mostly introductions, talking about life in my dorm, basics and hopefully no stuff I have to fill out or something. So I snuck out and ran back to my dorm room (which I have by myself). I figure I can explain it as either i was sick, or just fess up and say I moved in late (which I did) and honestly didn't know about it since I didn't look at the welcome week activities where it was listed. I'm afraid that maybe they sent someone around to knock on doors and remind people about the meeting, perhaps while I was in the bathroom? Sophomore year is starting off excellently. No one in my dorm building knows who I am since I moved in later than everyone else and do not share a room with anyone. 

So that brings me to the apparent difference in freshman vs. sophomore year. As a freshman, you're expected to be clueless and lost all the time so they remind you of things all the time. As a sohpomore, you're expected to read the entire welcome week activity schedule meant for freshmen to see that there is a mandatory floor meeting for everyone the day before classes. I was expecting what they did last year, printing flyers solely to advertise the date and time of the floor meeting. Or at least emails about it. I feel like a moron already and dread leaving my dorm. 

Sorry about the vent. Does anyone else have embarassing moments of their first college weeks? Or notice any differences between being a freshman vs. a sophomore?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

tvgirl48 said:


> Ibathroom? Sophomore year is starting off excellently. No one in my dorm building knows who I am since I moved in later than everyone else and do not share a room with anyone.


how ius that excellent you should get out and meet people man start off by saying hi. i am not on to talk as i have no friends in college but i dont consider that excellent. i dont think youre being sarcastic either because you said i have the dorm to myself and that is a definite positive thing to consider.


----------

